# Targeted Individuals



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

This thread has a place in this forum. The reason I believe this thread has a place in a 'DP' discussion forum is because I truly believe many people here are Targeted Individuals.

I think the onset of dissociative disorders, early in life, is very common. But no one really cares about helping these people.

Instead the doctors, and other authorities involved, have turned it into an abnormal trauma disorder and then it becomes a disorder of, perhaps, people who may cause trauma.

There is mainly only involuntary help for 'people who may cause trauma'. According to contemporary moral code, these 'people who may cause trauma' are a threat to society.

Gangstalking is a means to 'disable' the 'people who may cause trauma'.

THEREFORE, the cause and effect of DP/DR Disorders of these 'people who cause trauma' becomes a vehicle for doctors and authorities to engage in Behavioral Correction, outside the right to process.

This ends up being why people are medicated improperly.

This ends up not helping the young people who have DP disorder from no cause at all.

This ends up the reason you see very few articles about the medical treatments of DP/DR disorders (in comparison to other mental ailments).

Such that, if a young person develops DP/DR from the social alienation and the social exclusion in High Schools and Colleges (which reflects the concepts of politics, political-science, and the evils of Alpha-Beta evolutionary psychological mechanics), these aforementioned doctors and authorities neither make an effort to help (with the patient's desires and best interest in mind) nor do they properly treat DP disorder (usually disregarding the patients' liberties and request), because there is more of a focus on aberrant trauma, and the act of negatively 'pacifying' these 'people who cause trauma', detrimentally affecting the patients' mental health.

Though, the alienation and exclusionary feelings of young people in High Schools are not issues that are addressed and dealt with in a way that is reverent to fair personal liberties of the patient, as these social mechanics still operate strongly within these institutions, and do not offer a threat to society, other than the effect of creating young people who, in the eyes of these politicos, may pose a danger to National Security later in life.

Instead, the focus is on eliminating free-thinkers and eliminating young people who don't follow social norms, and the focus is on young people who reconstruct reality and cyclical-societal moral code, through a change in socio-ethical doctrine; that is that the aforementioned doctors, authorities, politicos look at these young people as a threat to the status quo and a threat to the security of the Homeland.

And THEREFORE, the people deemed 'people who may cause trauma' become Targeted Individuals; these people are 'gangstalked'.

These people end up on this site!

This is the reason this topic is quite pertinent and necessary to express to the world , and necessary to express to the DP/DR community.

S.R.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

This theory is dangerous.

Not only is the theory akin to paranoid delusion, but because the ability to fear-monger with this is staggeringly high. Sufferers on this forum can also suffer from _apophenia, _"the human tendency to perceive meaningful patterns within random data," which is why plenty of users on this website consistently point out their paranoia and conspiracy theories about what unreality actually is.

This is the most logical answer to why some people believe they are gang-stalked. The issue with your theory is that misinformation is rampant around the internet, which means there are only articles, anecdotes, and information that provide biased points of view - which further cements the belief that you're being gang-stalked. There's nothing that genuinely gives notice to legitimate and researched gang-stalking.

Since people get so much one-sided information on this theory, people genuinely believe it. Especially in the case of Depersonalization, you'll fear this type of thing and sink even farther into this conspiratorial rabbit hole - even though it doesn't exist. People lose the ability to think critically about a situation when they are in this state of anxiety and panic, which means they're more likely to believe they're a targeted individual.

Subsequently, they won't consider that it would take an enormous amount of money to allocate agents to watch your every move and ostracize you from society. No one is paying billions of dollars to target individuals that they perceive to cause trauma. That would be a completely inane program. Also, how many agents do you expect to send for one single person? If gang-stalking is as rampant as you believe it to be, you would need thousands of people to target these individuals - no, impossible.

You say in a previous post that this isn't illuminati, but it's incredibly similar.

Both would need an astronomical amount of resources and coordination in order to carry out this program and keep it completely secret from the public. Most likely, you're making false perceptions of something based on fear. Conspiracies will do that to you - I'd suggest, to everyone who fears this, please go to a psychologist and talk about this kind of paranoia.


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

Hardly, you are an expert.

I can give you historical reference as to what you think is so inane.

Nazi Propaganda in World War II, involuntary ECT, Cyber-Security, etc.

--------------------

The money spent on Homeland Security alone amounts to over $1.1 trillion American Dollars annually. What are you talking about?

You don't think they do backgrounds on people who they suspect may cause harm to people?

People who don't want a country that is just the same sh%$ election after election: a government that has yet addressed properly campaign reform and getting rid of lobbyists.

You don't think questioning the status quo is frowned upon?

They throw you in jail in Saudi Arabia and China for that.

I, in fact, lived in China. And I can attest to such attitudes and laws.

-------------------

I'm getting advice from someone whose most credible literature is the latest Anime series ? ^.-


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

I never once said I was an expert.

What I said was that your theory is dangerous and makes little sense. If the idea behind these gang-stalking attempts is to mitigate free-thinkers, then it isn't doing a very good job. Considering the social norms are changing frequently, especially during this generation of young adults, I'd have to say that this program doesn't exist. If it's true goal is to eliminate people like that, that is.

Perhaps I should change my profile picture. It seems people believe there is some correlation between anime and intelligence.

Edit: (You edited your post, allow me to respond here, one moment.)


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

Let me say this from a man who comes from the tail-end of Generation X to a Millennial:

You have yet to experience a change in social norms.

I knew you before you were anything on this site. I know you are into anime. It has zero to do with your avatar.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

NOBLE VICTORY said:


> The money spent on Homeland Security alone amounts to over $1.1 trillion American Dollars annually. What are you talking about?
> 
> You don't think they do backgrounds on people who they suspect may cause harm to people?
> 
> ...


Never said they don't do background checks.

Background checks exist, but not to the extent that there is an underlying plot to ostracize people who believe differently than the majority of people in the States. Suspects of terrorist ideas? Absolutely, they'll look into it. Someone who doesn't subscribe to the beliefs that many have? Probably not. Unless your definition of free-thinker is completely different from mine.

Questioning the status quo really isn't frowned upon to the extent of people being targeted for it. We have freedom in this country and there are thousands of people that utilize this to reject that status quo. If your idea of gang-stalking is as widespread as you assume it to be, then I'll go back to my original point: it's not doing a very good job.

Speaking of freedom, this is America - not Saudi Arabia. Which are two substantially different countries with substantially different views. Just because something happens in another country, doesn't mean it's happens here. We have freedom of speech and expression - and unless you pose some sort of actual, physical danger to the United States, you're not targeted for believing differently.



NOBLE VICTORY said:


> I knew you before you were anything on this site. I know you are into anime. It has zero to do with your avatar.


Could we stick to the discussion or are you going to harp on the fact that I'm younger than you and watch anime? Neither have any context within the conversation and pose no threat to intellectual discussion. It's irrelevant.


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

Solomon, You and I have made peace.

You absolutely have all the right to express your opinions to all the extent you want.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

NOBLE VICTORY said:


> Solomon, You and I have made peace.
> 
> You absolutely have all the right to express your opinions to all the extent you want.


All the same to you.


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

Thank You Solomon!!

Have a great day my friend!!!!!!!!!


----------

